# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Biocondil versus lucovitaal glucosamine en chondroitine

## artuur

Ik slik al jaren van lucovitaal glucosamine 1500 mg en chondroitine 500 mg per 2 tabletten dosering.
Er is Biocondil dosering per 2 tabletten glucosamine 1500 mg en 1200 mg chondroitine.

Met het hogere chondroitine gehalte ( verschil 700 mg per 2 tabletten ) zou de werking effectiever zijn en de pijn in je gewrichten sneller doen verminderen.

Wie heeft ervaring met dit middel ?

Graag jouw reactie. Artuur

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer dat er nog geen reacties zijn  :Frown: 

Ik heb even gezocht en vond wel wat ervaringen:
* http://www.knie.nl/lotgenoten/toonbe...asp?M_ID=28916
* http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com/f...83/index2.html

Gebruik je zelf inmiddels die biocondil en zo ja wat is jou ervaring?

----------

